# Riparian Rights Question



## anon2192012 (Jul 27, 2008)

Not sure if this is a riparian rights question or a "safety zone" question. The law states that you cannot discharge a firearm within 450 of any occupied dwelling. Does this pertain to summer cottages on a lake that no one is currently living in? Got a lake that I want to goose hunt on in Jan. and I have permission from a landowner on a certain stretch of the shoreline. The best way to hunt this is from shore, but there are other summer cottages along this shoreline within 450 ft. Do I need permission from all of them or am I ok because they are not an "occupied" dwelling? There is 2 permanent residences within 450 feet of where I want to hunt and I also have permission from them. Any help would be appreciated. 

Thanks


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

You should obtain permission from other land owners.


----------



## anon2192012 (Jul 27, 2008)

Is it legal or is this just what I should do. Be nearly impossible to track down some of these landowners that live out of state or reside in another state for the winter season.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

This could get a little sticky. If the house or cottage was clearly vacant (no furniture, utilities shut off or people moved out) it would not be occupied. But this is a little different. There's nothing stopping the owners or renters from showing up in the middle of your hunt. Then it would be occupied. However, if you can verify that the cottages have been closed up for the season, that might be different. I would contact the DNR in the area for their opinon. Get the persons name and number you talk to just in case. Doubtful a CO would show up unless someone else there called them.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

Contact jwicklund. He's a moderator here and also a CO in the UP.


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

From the DNR website

Safety zones are all areas within 150 yards (450 feet) of an occupied building, house, cabin, or any barn or other building used in a farm operation. No person, including archery and crossbow hunters, may hunt or discharge a firearm, crossbow or bow in a safety zone, or shoot at any wild animal or wild bird within a safety zone, without the written permission of the owner or occupant of such safety zone. The safety zone applies to hunting only. It does not apply to indoor or outdoor shooting ranges, target shooting, law enforcement activities or the discharge of firearms, crossbows or bows for any non-hunting purpose. 

The problem at hand is occupied. To dwell or reside in


----------



## foxriver6 (Oct 23, 2007)

The safe answer is that you need permission from the owners of the cabins. At any given time, someone may enter a cabin and now you are hunting within the safety zone of an occupied dwelling.

Do not look at the law simply in terms of "occupied dwelling", treat the situation as if you are hunting within 450 feet of a building that someone may sleep in at any given time.


----------



## malainse (Sep 2, 2002)

I agree with Fox 100%. 

Contact the township as they will have an address to send tax bills and other stuff. The neighbors might have a contact number for them ?

If you can not make contact.. Well, should have started earlier in the year. Make contact with them this summer and have a place to hunt next year. Lots of places to hunt........


----------



## anon2192012 (Jul 27, 2008)

Thanks for the help guys. Looks like I'll be trying the layout boat 450 ft out from shore.


----------

